# Size of Sage Cleaning Tablets ?



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Hi all,

If anyone has any of the Sage cleaning tablets for cleaning the brew head, can you tell me what weight they are please.

Thx


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I just use at least half a tap of puly caff.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

They weigh 1.6g about 1.5cm diameter


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thank you, that is great.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a bottle of Puro Espresso Cleaning powder and I've been using (about 1/2 teaspoon) when I do the "clean me" cycle. Is that the right stuff to use? It says it is Sodium Carbonate. The big tabs I've just been using to descale the tanks every other month. They seem too big to use for the group head cleaning.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Group Head cleaning tabs ARE DIFFERENT FROM tank descaling tabs !!

You can use descaling tabs occasionally to descale the group head, but don't use Pulycaff type stuff in the water tank !!


----------

